# Mange over the counter treatment.



## Bug861 (Apr 17, 2021)

There’s a male cat that will come and visit my yard every so often. He recently has been sleeping in the dog house which I put out there for him and the female cat. He definitely has mange all over his head and neck. He doesn’t startle or leave when I’m near him. I have not tried to pet him since I do have a dog that lives indoors (don’t want to spread the mange). I doubt he would let me get him into a crate or Carrier to take him to the vet. Does anyone have recommendations for Over the counter products. At the very least I would like to help ease the itchy skin.


----------

